# Shangri-La Valley



## YogiB (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi there :wave:
This is my first scape and it's one month old
Dimensions: 70/40/40 112L
Flora: Didiplis diandra , hemianthus cuba , heteranthera zosterifolia , Blyxa japonica , eleocharis acicularis , eleocharis parvulus , pogostemon helferi .
Fauna: 10 Rasbora klinowa , 10 Paracheirodon innesi . 
Filtration:Tetratec ex700
T5 lighting 3x24w
Pressurized CO2
Fertilization: substrate - Tropica , Tropica plant nutrition+ liquid .

What do you think ?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

This is your FIRST?! It looks alot better than my first did! 

Seriuolsly, though, it looks really good. It needs to grow in some more, but for being only a month old everything looks full and healthy. I like your choice of fish as well. 

-Dave


----------



## YogiB (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comment ! 

regards,
Atti


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Cool! Your Didiplis diandra and heteranthera zosterifolia look GREAT. I really like Didiplis and it grows great for me. I really like the look of star grass but the trims I got from someone locally a month or two ago just floundered for me and never took off. They looked like crap so I trashed them. :-(

This is a strange hobby. I can grow 3-4 plants classified as "difficult" on the Plantfinder like weeds such as Ludwigia sp. Guinea, Tonina fluvatus, and a couple others but something that supposedly is not that hard like star grass does terrible for me....oh well.


----------



## YogiB (Dec 15, 2008)

Update foto:
New plant , Ludwigia sp Cuba in the left.

What do you think ?


----------



## manifresh006 (Jul 20, 2007)

nice tank


----------



## YogiB (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## YogiB (Dec 15, 2008)

Hy there!
What do you think of my new hardscape?


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i think a couple smaller rocks would make it look better. i really like the side view


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Awesome setup for your first. I wonder how some folks like you are able to make such wonders for a first tank.


----------



## YogiB (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!

This in not my first fish tank but is my first aquascaping. 
I had my first attempt whit a 8L aquarium but did not come out how i wanted to.


----------



## YogiB (Dec 15, 2008)

Update foto:


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice tank.


----------



## YogiB (Dec 15, 2008)

Veloth said:


> Very nice tank.


Thank you very much!

Update foto:

What do you think?


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

wow thats great looking, the latest picture is the best by far. Is the plant in the back right the Didiplis diandra? Its a beautiful plant.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice layout!
I like how it became.


----------



## YogiB (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you!



DMHdispute said:


> wow thats great looking, the latest picture is the best by far. Is the plant in the back right the Didiplis diandra? Its a beautiful plant.


It is Ludwigia sp Cuba and right to it is Limnophila Aromatica.
I had some algae and i started to ad macro. The Ludwigia look's like this if i stop the macro fertilization.


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jul 25, 2006)

Looking good, I think it will look even better once the left side fills in a little more in the back. I feel like a stem or two to blend in the right side with the middle might help.


----------



## flowerfishs (Mar 26, 2009)

I like the the first look!


----------



## YogiB (Dec 15, 2008)

As usually i be delighted to hear your opinion.


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

wow that looks great. what are you using for ferts?


----------



## YogiB (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you very much!

Tropica Plant Substrate + Tropica Plant Nutrition+Liquid + Tropica Plant Nutrition+ Capsules.


----------



## ProAquatics (May 7, 2009)

very nice!!


----------



## YogiB (Dec 15, 2008)

Update foto:


----------

